# Clones wilting



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 14, 2007)

My clones are wilting will they stand back up???


----------



## Bubby (Oct 14, 2007)

Yep, they should. 

The only time my clones wilted, was when I tried in rockwool (under a dome), and they recovered from the wilting within a few days.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Oct 14, 2007)

yes they will brother they will look like there almost dead then you will see new growth good luck bro peace


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 14, 2007)

cool i thought i lost 4 good clones thanx


----------



## SFC (Oct 14, 2007)

Next time you clone get ahold of a product called SM-90 it is an anti-wilting agent, good for roots too!. Mix and dilute with water, and spray on your cuts  (Just once) after you first get them in whatever medium you are using.  They will not wilt at all,and I personally believe the fact that the cuts are not stress makes them root quicker. From my own personal experience of course. 

Another alternative is to spray the cuts with some soapy water.That will help wilting too.


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 14, 2007)

SFC, wher can i get some of that stuff from??


----------



## allgrownup (Oct 15, 2007)

Some will wilt a little, others will not.  i had a couple wilt and shrivel and those died.  make sure you get the clone into rooting compound asap after slicing 45.  rooting compound makes a big difference with regard to root growth.  i have found clean ph'd water in my bubble cloner to work the best.  any time i added anything to resiviour root rot crept in.  Make sure to change your H2O more frequently.   I do mist with ST in the beginning for first couple days though.  I have heard that clippin the tips help encourage root development.  I have not tried that as of yet.

what system are you using?  I also find that in my system i get faster root growth if i don't leave the clone receding below the water but rather let the bubbles and humidity attract the roots down to the water.  I don't let the clone hang "in" the water is what i'm trying to type.

peace


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Oct 15, 2007)

ok this may sound crazy but i got it in a lil applebees to go plate . It's a bowl with a dome lid on it. LOL. i got some water in it and i got it in the medium already. I did that as soon as i cut them, and put the root armone on them. i also put sume between the rockwool slit. As of now sence i put them in there instead of open air they all look fine except 1, it's trying to pull through. I mist 1 aday with ph'ed water with big bloom. thanx again. oh yea i would like to do a bubbler but i dont have the spaceto have it right now. I might do it when i move in a few weeks.


----------

